# Intelligent Freshwater Aquarium Stocking Calculator



## DeadFishFloating

Was linked to this on a local forum, and reckon it's awesome.

Intelligent Freshwater Aquarium Stocking Calculator

Have a play around with it and see what you think. I believe it would be an awesome addition to th Library section. If the owners of the site would allow it. To quote from the other forum;


> This is actually surprisingly good - considers the full size of species and warns of problems - which is important. Considers the geometry of tank to ensure turning room, considers volume of tank in terms of number of species, and filtration/waste removal and gives recomendations. Warns of compatability issues.
> 
> I would like to see a permanant link to this site for "how many fish/ what can I keep type questions.


Here's what the site came up with for my 3'x18"x18", 50 gallon tank with two Eheim Pro 2222 filters.
Stock list:
1 Pair Laetacara curviceps
5 Dicrossus maculatus
9 Marbled hatchetfish
9 Dwarf pencilfish
8 otocinclus

_*Note: Marbled Hatchet may jump - lids are recommened.
Warning: When Dwarf Flag Cichlid starts to breed, they may become too aggressive to co-exist with Marbled Hatchet.
Warning: When Checkerboard Cichild starts to breed, they may become too aggressive to co-exist with Marbled Hatchet.
Warning: When Dwarf Flag Cichlid starts to breed, they may become too aggressive to co-exist with Dwarf Pencilfish.
Warning: When Checkerboard Cichild starts to breed, they may become too aggressive to co-exist with Dwarf Pencilfish.*

Recommended temperature range: 75.2 - 78.8 F.
Recommended pH range: 5.8 - 7.
Recommended hardness range: 5 - 12 dH.

Your aquarium filtration capacity is satisfactory.

Your aquarium filtration capacity for above selected species is 106%. 
Recommended water change schedule: 29% per week.
Your aquarium stocking level is 85%._


----------



## japes

Surprisingly not bad, although while my filtration may be 600% of what is necessary, it still says I'm overstocked with 9 Leucosticta (or Jurupari on the website), 35 Rosy Tetra and a shoal of 12 Corydoras sp.

Definitely beats the inch per gallon rule (even when applied properly)


----------



## HONDO

wow, that is an awesome site. i just clicked the link and spent 45 minutes playing with it. thanks!


----------



## FedEXguy

That thing is pretty dang nifty


----------



## 748johnd

Thanks for the link. Very interesting.


----------



## Isis24

What an interesting site! I also spent some time on it, but I think they need more species on there :? Still, it's VERY cool.


----------



## wedrnkbeer

Very cool. However, it says my 90 gallon tank is 140% to stocking levels, with the following:
90 gallon
Plenty of filtration(their words)
15 Cypr. Leptresoma
2 Juli. Malereli
2 Alto. Calvus
2 Eret. Gobies
6 Syno Petricola
2 B.N. Plecos

I dont think this is overstocked based on recommendations on this site.
This is, however, WAY better than Gallon per fish rules and the like!


----------



## Darkside

The person who created this site posts on our local board, if you have suggestions as to which species you'd like to see up there I'll pass them along.

Yes wedrnkbeer you're over stocked as far as the bioload goes, that's why you need such large WCs, but if you run a sump or several large filters that will certainly help the situation.


----------



## wedrnkbeer

It took no issue with my filtration though, unless, GPH is the only metric. It is very cool nonetheless.


----------



## wedrnkbeer

I am running an Emperor 400, 280, and an XP3 for what it's worth.


----------



## Isis24

Darkside,

As it turns out, i eventually found some of the species I wanted. For some reason, the site won't sort by scientific name (though I did click on that).

Still can't find:

dario dario
celestial pearl danio
I think there's only one species of apisto on there, too.

I still think the site is awesome, but I'm just posting the issue to see if it can be even better


----------



## FedEXguy

Isis24 said:


> Darkside,
> Still can't find:
> 
> dario dario
> celestial pearl danio


Here you go: click me
The calculator doesn't have all of the names for everything, some of them are older names, common names, etc.


----------



## Isis24

ohhh...thanks 

Still only one apisto though


----------



## yhbae

Hi guys,

I finally made it to this thread. :lol:

I am the one who created this site. Looks like there's a good amount of information being exchanged in this thread. I am collecting as much feedback as I can on this site and actively fixing them as I go along. As usual, if you don't agree with anything that the app reports, please let me know, I will fix it.

This is how this app works. I have many general rules built into the app (and # of them are still increasing). Then I built a mechanism so that you can have any exceptions to these general rules with just about any reason you can think of. I've been building this site since Jan 2009 and have been adding these exceptions since Sep 2009 (went live). So obviously, more knowledge I can collect, more accurate system I can build.

So, if you see anything that looks wrong, let me know!

Thanks!


----------



## yhbae

Isis24 said:


> What an interesting site! I also spent some time on it, but I think they need more species on there :? Still, it's VERY cool.


Let me know which species are missing. I can add those.


----------



## yhbae

Isis24 said:


> Darkside,
> 
> As it turns out, i eventually found some of the species I wanted. For some reason, the site won't sort by scientific name (though I did click on that).
> 
> Still can't find:
> 
> dario dario
> celestial pearl danio
> I think there's only one species of apisto on there, too.
> 
> I still think the site is awesome, but I'm just posting the issue to see if it can be even better


Aha ok, so those are the missing species.

I believe Dario Dario is referred to as Scarlet Dario in the system. I can add this as an alias in the system so that you can find it using your fav name. 

I'm pretty sure that Danio is in the app already.

Do you have any apisto species not currently on the list?

Thanks.


----------



## yhbae

FedEXguy said:


> Isis24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Darkside,
> Still can't find:
> 
> dario dario
> celestial pearl danio
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go: click me
> The calculator doesn't have all of the names for everything, some of them are older names, common names, etc.
Click to expand...

Thanks for helping out. 

The app has the facility to create aliases without duplicating data in DB. So if some of these older names are still popular, I can add them as aliases to help people find their species easier.


----------



## FedEXguy

yhbae said:


> Do you have any apisto species not currently on the list?


You can use this apisto profiles

Very awesome site, sir! :thumb: Kudos to you for building it.


----------



## yhbae

FedEXguy said:


> yhbae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any apisto species not currently on the list?
> 
> 
> 
> You can use this apisto profiles
> 
> Very awesome site, sir! :thumb: Kudos to you for building it.
Click to expand...

Thanks. 

And thanks for the link.


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2010 01 21 build:

- Added Freshwater Shark (Wallago attu).
- Added Wallago leeri.
- Added Arapaima gigas.
- Added Wolf Cichlid (Parachromis dovii).
- Added Dwarf Chain Loach as an alias to Dwarf Loach.
- Added Queen/Bengal/Geto Loach (Botia dario).
- Added Forktail Rainbowfish (Pseudomugil Furcatus).
- Added Honey Blue Eye (Pseudomugil mellis).
- Added Delicate Blue Eye (Pseudomugil tenellus).
- Added Spotted Blue Eye (Pseudomugil gertrudae).
- Added Blue Back Blue Eye (Pseudomugil cyanodorsalis).
- Added Albino Tiger Barb as an alias to Tiger Barb.
- Added Abei Puffer (Monotrete Abei).
- Added Red Tailed Redeye Puffer (Carinotetraodon irrubesco).
- Added Brown Puffer (Monotrete Turgidus).
- Added Arrowhead Puffer (Monotrete suvattii).
- Added Mbu Puffer (Tetraodon mbu).
- Added Congo Puffer (Tetraodon miurus).
- Added Ceylon Puffer (Tetraodon fluviatilis).
- Added Pungas Catfish (Pangasius pangasius).
- Added Pangasius nasutus.
- Added Pangasius micronemus.
- Added Pangasius larnaudii.
- Added Piraiba (Brachyplatystoma filamentosum).
- Added (Brachyplatystoma rousseauxii).
- Added Cairns Rainbowfish (Cairnsichthys rhombosomoides).
- Added Allens Rainbowfish (Chilatherina alleni).
- Added Axelrods Rainbowfish (Chilatherina axelrodi).
- Added Blehers Rainbowfish (Chilatherina bleheri).
- Added Bulolo Rainbowfish (Chilatherina bulolo).
- Added Highlands Rainbowfish (Chilatherina campsi).
- Added Silver Rainbowfish (Chilatherina crassispinosa).
- Added Barred Rainbowfish (Chilatherina fasciata).
- Added Lorentzs Rainbowfish (Chilatherina lorentzii).
- Added Chilatherina pricei.
- Added Sentani Rainbowfish (Chilatherina sentaniensis).
- Added Tami River Rainbowfish (Glossolepis pseudoincisus).
- Added Grime Rainbowfish (Glossolepis dorityi).
- Added Salmon-Red Rainbowfish (Glossolepis incisus).
- Added Sepik Rainbowfish (Glossolepis kabia).
- Aggression of Clown Knife against other species have been reduced.
- Mouth size of Clown Knife has been reduced to 5 inches.
- Added a note to all eels that they may escape, lids are recommended.
- Bioload for Iridescent Shark has been increased.
- Elephantnose and other electrical fishes have been marked as more friendly towards smaller species. They are also marked incompatible with each other.
- Added Eheim Pickup range of filters.
- Added Cascade 600 filter.
- Added Boyu EF series filters.
- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 230.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 671.

There's still quite a bit of species to add on my wishlist. If your species haven't shown up yet, please be patient!

Please click on AqAdvisor site to access the application.


----------



## FedEXguy

This says I'm 5000% overstocked. But the guy at the LFS said I should put 1 fish per gallon!



Haha, I'm just kidding!


----------



## yhbae

FedEXguy said:


> This says I'm 5000% overstocked. But the guy at the LFS said I should put 1 fish per gallon!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I'm just kidding!


For a moment, I thought you were serious... lol. :lol:

The app is capped at 5000% - it could have been worse...


----------



## knotty dreadlocks

good link thanks


----------



## yhbae

knotty dreadlocks said:


> good link thanks


Welcome!


----------



## mlancaster

Hi *yhbae*

Great work, I love it.

Seriously this is one of the coolest things I have seen, should be a sticky in tank set ups, or in the library or something.

Now I can confirm that I am over stoked despite my fear of posting and getting ridiculed, just kidding, I donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t post because I already know the answer... I just refuse to get rid of my Bahia red and I am "not allowed" a tank over 100 gallons in my third floor apartment, not landlord implemented, voice of reason implemented.

Speaking of Bahia Red, I didnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t see him on the list.... http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... p?id=456... So I used the pearl scale earthheater.

I also had a question if you feel like/have the time to answer. I have a tank with one American Flag Killie and 10 skirt tetras. And this message came up:

*"Warning: At least any combination of 3 are recommened from (Black Skirt Tetra, American Flagfish) as they will shoal together."*

I was hoping you could expand on what that means. Does it mean I need at least three any combo? At least three each?

Again great work, impressive. Thank you for sharing.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## yhbae

mslancaster said:


> Hi *yhbae*
> 
> Great work, I love it.
> 
> Seriously this is one of the coolest things I have seen, should be a sticky in tank set ups, or in the library or something.


Glad to hear that you like it. 



> Now I can confirm that I am over stoked despite my fear of posting and getting ridiculed, just kidding, I donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t post because I already know the answer... I just refuse to get rid of my Bahia red and I am "not allowed" a tank over 100 gallons in my third floor apartment, not landlord implemented, voice of reason implemented.
> 
> Speaking of Bahia Red, I didnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t see him on the list.... http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... p?id=456... So I used the pearl scale earthheater.


I'll add your species on my wishlist.



> I also had a question if you feel like/have the time to answer. I have a tank with one American Flag Killie and 10 skirt tetras. And this message came up:
> 
> *"Warning: At least any combination of 3 are recommened from (Black Skirt Tetra, American Flagfish) as they will shoal together."*
> 
> I was hoping you could expand on what that means. Does it mean I need at least three any combo? At least three each?


This is a bug. This is a feature, when it works, identifies species that will shoal together so that you don't need to get large number of each species. Some how, I broke it during recent releases. I need to fix it. :lol:



> Again great work, impressive. Thank you for sharing.
> 
> Thanks,
> Matt


Thanks.


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2010 01 24 build:

- Added Dario Dario as an alias to Scarlet Badis.
- Added Flyspeck Hardyhead (Craterocephalus stercusmuscarum).
- Added Bahia Red (Geophagus sp. Bahia Red).
- Added Tiger Muskie (Esox masquinongy x lucius).
- Added Sabretooth Tetra/Payara (Hydrolycus scomberoides).
- Added Red Tail Barracuda (Acestrorhynchus falcatus).
- Added Long-Tailed River/Antennae Stingray (Plesiotrygon iwamae).
- Added Apistogramma atahualpa.
- Added Apistogramma baenschi.
- Added Apistogramma bitaeniata.
- Added Apistogramma sp. Black-Chin.
- Added Apistogramma borellii.
- Added Apistogramma sp. Broad-banded.
- Added Apistogramma elizabethae.
- Added Apistogramma cf. eunotus Orange-tail.
- Added Apistogramma hongsloi.
- Added Apistogramma sp. Mamor.
- Added Apistogramma sp. Maulbr.
- Added Apistogramma panduro.
- Added Apistogramma sp. Parrot.
- Added Apistogramma cf. resticulosa Mamor.
- Added Apistogramma rupununi.
- Added Apistogramma trifasciata.
- Added Apistogramma uaupesi.
- Added Apistogramma viejita.
- Updated the size of Leopard Bushfish to 6 inches.
- Size of Neon Tetra has been reduced slightly to 1.5 inches.
- Mouth size of Angels and Altum angels have been reduced to 1.5 inches.
- Size of Harlequin Rasbora has been bumped up slgihtly to 1.6 inches.
- Ceylon Puffer has been marked as brackish.
- Updated minimum tank size for African Butterfly Fish to 24x12.
- Updated size of Denisonii to 5.5 inches. Minimum tank size has been set to 36x12.
- Minimum tank height requirement for Spotted Climbing Perch has been significantly reduced.
- Bioload for Angelfish has been increased slightly.
- Bioload for Altum Angel has been increased slightly.
- Minimum tank sizes for large species have been updated.
- Size of Geophagus brasiliensis has been increased to 11 inches.
- Size of Apistogramma agassizii has been increased to 3.5 inches. Also max pH has been reduced to 7.
- Size of Cockatoo Apisto has been increased to 3.5 inches.
- Size of Macmaster Dwarf Cichlid has been increased to 3.5 inches.
- Size of Panda Dwarf Cichlid has been increased to 3.5 inches.
- Size of Steindachner Dwarf Cichlid has been increased to 4 inches.
- Added Lustar Hydro Sponge H0 filter (on the last build to be more accurate).
- Hagen AquaClear filters have been also listed as just "AquaClear filters". Many people didn't realize that they were under "Hagen" brand name.
- Added Marineland Duetto series filters.
- Added Eheim 2080/2180 Professional 3 series filters.
- Added some more large tanks.
- Bug fixed: Sometimes, the app was mis-reporting a warning related to similar shoaling species. This has been fixed.
- *New feature*: Now *juvenile sized species are supported*! This feature was a huge pain in the <insert> to implement - there might still be some bugs related to this and overall bioload calculation on these sub-adult sizes, hence may require further fine tuning. Please let me know if it looks right. A bonus - once you enter your species in juvenile sizes, you can flip back and forth between juvenile mode and adult mode. When you flip, the application will automatically re-calculate stocking %, filtration capacity %, and water change % so that you know what you are dealing with once they are grown up. I did not change the warnings so those will continue to assume all species are grown up. Try it out!
- New feature: Now the app allows users to flip between two window sizes. One is ideal for laptop users and the other is ideal for those who use monitors with higher resolutions.
- Total number of tanks in DB has been increased to 66.
- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 245.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 698.


----------



## mlancaster

Thank you for addidng so many more fish, including Bahia Red. Again this thing is the coolest.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## yhbae

mslancaster said:


> Thank you for addidng so many more fish, including Bahia Red. Again this thing is the coolest.
> 
> Thanks,
> Matt


Welcome.


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2010 01 31 build:

- Added Red Terror/Festas Cichlid (Cichlasoma festae).
- Added Gulper Catfish (Asterophysus batrachus).
- Added Debauwi Catfish (Pareutropius buffei).
- Added Leggetts Rainbowfish (Glossolepis leggetti).
- Added Spotted Rainbowfish (Glossolepis maculosus).
- Added Mamberamo Rainbowfish (Glossolepis multisquamata).
- Added Ramu Rainbowfish (Glossolepis ramuensis).
- Added Lake Wanam Rainbowfish (Glossolepis wanamensis).
- Added Colombian Tetra (Hyphessobrycon columbianus).
- Added Leggetts Rainbowfish (Glossolepis leggetti).
- Added Mamberamo Rainbowfish (Glossolepis multisquamata).
- Added Ramu Rainbowfish (Glossolepis ramuensis).
- Added Spotted Rainbowfish (Glossolepis maculosus).
- Added New Guinea Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia affinis).
- Added Ajamaru Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia ajamaruensis).
- Added Angfa Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia angfa).
- Added Arfak Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia arfakensis).
- Added Western Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia australis).
- Added Batanta Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia batanta).
- Size of Jack Dempsey (and equivalents) have been increased to 10 inches.
- Added warning message when CAE and Discus are mixed.
- Changed in how filtration capacity input is defined. Now it displays the manufacturer quoted filtration capacity but internally, the application uses more conservative number. This was done because I received many question on why his/her filter number was much lower than what was written on the box.
- Updated temperature range of Oto to 20-28.
- Added additional warnings to all bettas that baby ramshorn and pond snails will likely to become food.
- African Leaf Fish has been marked as Lake Tang compatible species.
- Upside Down Catfish has been marked as both Mbuna and Lake Tang compatible species.
- Fixed an algorithm error when exception warnings are displayed.
- Aggression defence for Upside Down Catfish has been increased.
- Added another decimal place for tank dimension to 2.
- Help added for Juvenile mode.
- Added Tom Aquatics Rapids Power Filter PF80 filter.
- Added Jebo 480 FC filter.
- Added some more tank dimensions.
- New feature: Printer friendly mode has been added. When you click on this link, all selected equipments, species and % numbers will be displayed neatly so that you can either print, or copy/paste into your forum messages. You can also flip back to "Edit mode" using the provided link on the printer friendly screen. Use this when you want to ask further in your favorite forums.
- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 248.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 714.

Requester: Please let me know the scientific names of Dario Dario and Scarlet Badis. According to all the web sites I have checked so far, those two are supposed to be the same. Thanks.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2010 02 07 build:

- Added Panda Garra (Garra flavatra).
- Added Common Whiptail Catfish (Rineloricaria eigenmanni).
- Added Dwarf Rasbora (Boraras maculatus).
- Added Melon Barb (Puntius fasciatus).
- Added Midnight Catfish/Zamora Woodcat (Auchenipterichthys coracoideus).
- Added Royal Farlowella Catfish (Sturisoma panamense).
- Added Zebra Oto (Otocinclus cocama).
- Added Metriaclima sp. Msobo.
- Added Redtail Splitfin (Xenotoca eiseni).
- Added Butterfly Splitfin (Ameca splendens).
- Added Tequila Splitfin (Zoogoneticus tequila).
- Added Nerite Snail.
- Added African Pike (Hepsetus odoe).
- Added Featherfin Cichlid (Cyathopharynx furcifer).
- Added Dwarf Green Pike Cichlid (Crenicichla compressiceps).
- Added Rhomb Barb (Puntius rhomboocellatus).
- Added Dwarf Orange Crayfish (Cambarellus patzcuarensis sp. Orange).
- Added Blue Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia caerulea).
- Added Waigeo Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia catherinae).
- Added Corona Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia corona).
- Added Crimsonspotted Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia duboulayi).
- Added Lake Eacham Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia eachamensis).
- Added Exquisite Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia exquisita).
- Size of Blue Acara has been increased to 8 inches.
- Adjusted aggression defense levels for small species to be more consistent with each other, especially amongst tetras.
- Updated scientific name of Scarlet Badis as Dario Dario. Also, Dario Dario entry as a common name has been removed. Dario is now known as dwarf variation of Badis species but since "Scarlet Badis" is a popular name used for what's now known as a Dario species, this name has been retained.
- Added Juwel filter variation - Jumbo/Bioflow Super + Pump 400 for Rekord 800 tanks.
- Added UNIMAX canister filters.
- Added Marineland HOT Magnum Pro series filters.
- Fixed a bug: User Defined value for filter is being reset to 0. This has been fixed.
- Fixed a bug: "Clear fish selection" link was affecting tank sizes. This has been fixed.
- Fixed a bug: Flipping units after selecting species didn't work properly. This has been fixed. (Last release was very buggy! I'm glad I am my own boss!)
- Changed the layout - now it is more friendly for lower resolution displays such as those found on netbooks. It will not go wider than 1024 pixels.
- Now when you select a species '1' is auto-populated in the Quantity box.
- Changed one of the message - instead of "too big" now it will say "may become food". Some species can still consume other species without becoming "too big".

- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 255.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 737.

Requester: Pseudomugil Signifer was already on the AqAdvisor's DB.
Requester: Please provide a profile page on the web on the species "Feti Fetus". Could not find any reference to this species.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.


----------



## Electrophyste

What about Emperor bio-wheel filters. tried to do it to see if the new XP4 would be sufficient with my Emp 400 and it wasn't there


----------



## dwarfpike

Both emperors are there, under Marineland. :thumb:


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2010 02 14 build:

- Added Betta macrostoma. Let me know if I got this right - HUGE conflicting info between profile sites on this species!
- Added Cuban Cichlid (Nandopsis tetracanthus).
- Added Blue Emperor Tetra (Inpaichthys kerri).
- Added Gold Tetra (Hemigrammus rodwayi).
- Added Green Fire Tetra (Aphyocharax rathbuni).
- Added Flagtail Prochilodus (Semaprochilodus insignis).
- Added Spotted Headstander (Chilodus punctatus).
- Added Telmatochromis brichardi.
- Added Hypancistrus contradens.
- Added Butterfly/Flounder Pleco (Dekeyseria brachyura L168).
- Added Bandit Cory (Corydoras metae).
- Added Microrasbora kubotai.
- Added Red Dwarf Rasbora (Microrasbora rubescens).
- Added Danio erythromicron.
- Added Nana Rasbora (Microdevario nana).
- Added Indonesian Tiger Fish as an alias to Finescale Tigerfish (Datnioides microlepis).
- Added American Tiger Fish (Datnioides quadrifasciatus).
- Added Lesser Spiny Eel (Macrognathus aculeatus).
- Added African Arowana (Heterotis niloticus).
- Added Garnet Tetra (Hemigrammus pulcher).
- Added Cutteri Cichlid (Archocentrus sp. Cutteri).
- Added Tiger Oscar as alias to Oscar.
- Added Spotted Rubberlip Pleco (Chaetostoma milesi L187a).
- Added African Pipefish (Enneacampus ansorgii).
- Aggression for Dwarf Puffer has been increased slightly.
- Aggression defense for African Dwarf Frog has been reduced slightly.
- Starlight Bristlenose Pleco has been changed to non-brackish.
- Added an L number to Starlight Bristlenose Pleco. (L183)
- Bristlenose Pleco and variations are marked as compatible with Tropheus D and M.
- Bristlenose Pleco and variations are marked as compatible with Lake Tang species.
- Bioloads for all Arowana species have been increased significantly.
- Water change factors for all Arowana species have been increased significantly.
- Size of Silver Arowana has been increased to 35 inches.
- Size of Asian Arowana has been reduced to 28 inches.
- Size of Australian Pearl Arowana has been reduced to 24 inches.
- Minimum size of all Arowana species have been adjusted appropriately.
- Synodontis catfishes have been marked compatible with mbuna species.
- Synodontis catfishes have been marked compatible with Malawi species.
- Gold Nugget Plecos have been marked compatible with African lake species.
- Added Elite Stingray 15 filter.
- Added Fluval EDGE aquarium tank dimension.
- Will no longer try to calculate stocking % if your tank size is smaller than 1.5g. AqAdvisor looses its stocking % calculation accuracy for really smaller tanks. If anyone needs this, I can address this in the future.

- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 256.
- Total number of tanks in DB has been increased to 70.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 763.

Requester: I thought I was missing one of the small Eclipse tank dimensions but I don't think that is the case. If still missing, please get back to me.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.


----------



## 810Aaron

Great tool I must say! A lot of hours and hard work must have gone into this.


----------



## yhbae

810Aaron said:


> Great tool I must say! A lot of hours and hard work must have gone into this.


A lot of hours, yes but enjoyable hours.


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2010 02 21 build:

- Added Galaxy Rasbora as an alias to Celestial Pearl Danio (name has recently been changed officially).
- Added Dwarf Livebearer/Least Killifish (Heterandria formosa).
- Added Hypostomus plecostomus.
- Added Yellow Convict (Cryptoheros nanoluteus).
- Added Rosy Red Minnow (Pimephales promelas).
- Added Murray River Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia fluviatilis).
- Added Sorong Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia fredericki).
- Added Goldie River Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia goldiei).
- Added Slender Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia gracilis).
- Added Lake Tebera Rainbowfish (M. herbertaxelrodi).
- Added Irian Jaya Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia irianjaya).
- Added Butterfly Goodeid as an alias to Butterfly Splitfin.
- Reduced bioload for African Dwarf Frog.
- Increased bioload for African Clawed Frog slightly.
- Bioload for Tinfoil Barb has been increased.
- Male betta and guppy combined will produce a warning that if both are male, it could be problematic. Although not always the case, enough cases have been reported that it should be raised as a concern.
- Mouth size for all knife fishes have been increased - they are bitey predators, likes to eat smaller fishes.
- AqAdvisor will no longer display water change % when no filters are selected. This is due to some confusion that some users will think this is the WC % they must do when they don't use any filters, which obvously is not the case.
- Added Sunsun series canister filters.
- Added Aqua One Aquis 550/750/1050 filters.

- Bug fixed: After entering quantity of species and press <ENTER> (instead of "Add" button), it will replace existing quantity instead of adding them if the same species exist already in the selected list. This has been fixed.

- New feature: "Advanced Search" has been implemented. Only one field has been added to test out this idea. More search fields will be added in the future.

- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 264.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 777.

Requestor: I couldn't find enough information about toadfish (the non-marine kind) to add into AqAdvisor. If you can provide some references, please let me know.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.


----------



## kriskm

This is just so cool. I did have a comment though, I added my planned stocking of a Tang community tank (calvus, frontosas, Neo. leleupi, Jul. regani, and one BN pleco), and the recommended pH was just 7.6-7.8. Most places I've read tanganyikan tanks should range more from 8-9.


----------



## yhbae

kriskm said:


> This is just so cool. I did have a comment though, I added my planned stocking of a Tang community tank (calvus, frontosas, Neo. leleupi, Jul. regani, and one BN pleco), and the recommended pH was just 7.6-7.8. Most places I've read tanganyikan tanks should range more from 8-9.


I suspect that is because the DB has BN Pleco marked up to pH 7.8. This will be interesting since I know those guys do ok at higher pH and I kept some myself at higher pH too in my mbuna tanks before. I'm pretty sure your other species are marked up to pH of 9.


----------



## mrs.som

This has to be the Fish Geekiest project/site ever and I LOVE IT!!!

It has been very useful for stocking my current tanks and giving me ideas for future tanks.

I also really appreciate you adding my latest favorite Cryptoheros Nanoluteus only a few days after requesting it...thanks!

I don't know where you find the time but we all really appreciate it, keep up the good work!


----------



## yhbae

mrs.som said:


> This has to be the Fish Geekiest project/site ever and I LOVE IT!!!
> 
> It has been very useful for stocking my current tanks and giving me ideas for future tanks.
> 
> I also really appreciate you adding my latest favorite Cryptoheros Nanoluteus only a few days after requesting it...thanks!
> 
> I don't know where you find the time but we all really appreciate it, keep up the good work!


As you said, I am a geek both in the area of fish hobby and in the IT world. It's a powerful combo that drives my motivation...


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2010 02 28 build:

- Added Prehistoric Monster Fish (Thalassophryne amazonica).
- Added Dwarf Livebearer/Least Killifish "Male" at 0.6 inches. This species has been split into male/female due to their significant size discrepancies.
- Added Finger Fish/Mono Argentus (Monodactylus argenteus).
- Added Japen Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia japenensis).
- Added Kamaka Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia kamaka).
- Added Lake Kutubu Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia lacustris).
- Added Maylands Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia maylandi).
- Added Clown Killifish (Pseudepiplatys annulatus).
- Added Banded Leporinus (Leporinus fasciatus).
- Added Freshwater Sole (Brachirus selheimi).
- Added False Upside Down Catfish/Common Syno/Lace Catfish (Synodontis nigrita).
- Added Corydoras C079/Corydoras C082/Corydoras C083 (Corydoras loxozonus).
- Size of Dwarf Livebearer/Least Killifish "Female" has been adjusted down to 1.2 inches.
- Temperature requirement for Jaguar Cichlid has been adjusted to 25 - 28C.
- Size of Jaguar Cichlid has been increased to 14 inches.
- Temperature requirement for Bluegill Sunfish has been adjusted to 25 - 33C.
- Temperature requirement for Mayan Cichlid has been adjusted to 20 - 30C.
- Temperature requirement for German Blue Ram has been adjusted to 26 - 30C.
- Freshwater sole, previously defined as an alias to Freshwater Flounder has been replaced by Brachirus selheimi.

- Added Eheim Biofilter series filters.
- Added Aqua Nova canister filters.

- Fixed a layout bug in the copy/paste friendly mode.
- Fixed a bug: if you clear your species selection, it was also clearning filter selections. This has been fixed.

- Cleaned up scientific names on how capital/lower case letters are used.
- Generated image now handles "cm" and "L" units. Decimal places have also been trimmed.
- Advanced search has been expanded to include search using temperature ranges. If you want to search using one temperature value, use the same value for both minimum and maximum temperature range. You can mix two different search criteria together, for example - "search for species between 2 and 3 inches *and* suitable between 25C and 26C". Works with both "C" and "F".
- Added another "Display in C." or "Display in F." link at the top of the page.

- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 272.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 795.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2010 02 28 build:

- Added Prehistoric Monster Fish (Thalassophryne amazonica).
- Added Dwarf Livebearer/Least Killifish "Male" at 0.6 inches. This species has been split into male/female due to their significant size discrepancies.
- Added Finger Fish/Mono Argentus (Monodactylus argenteus).
- Added Japen Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia japenensis).
- Added Kamaka Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia kamaka).
- Added Lake Kutubu Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia lacustris).
- Added Maylands Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia maylandi).
- Added Clown Killifish (Pseudepiplatys annulatus).
- Added Banded Leporinus (Leporinus fasciatus).
- Added Freshwater Sole (Brachirus selheimi).
- Added False Upside Down Catfish/Common Syno/Lace Catfish (Synodontis nigrita).
- Added Corydoras C079/Corydoras C082/Corydoras C083 (Corydoras loxozonus).
- Size of Dwarf Livebearer/Least Killifish "Female" has been adjusted down to 1.2 inches.
- Temperature requirement for Jaguar Cichlid has been adjusted to 25 - 28C.
- Size of Jaguar Cichlid has been increased to 14 inches.
- Temperature requirement for Bluegill Sunfish has been adjusted to 25 - 33C.
- Temperature requirement for Mayan Cichlid has been adjusted to 20 - 30C.
- Temperature requirement for German Blue Ram has been adjusted to 26 - 30C.
- Freshwater sole, previously defined as an alias to Freshwater Flounder has been replaced by Brachirus selheimi.

- Added Eheim Biofilter series filters.
- Added Aqua Nova canister filters.

- Fixed a layout bug in the copy/paste friendly mode.
- Fixed a bug: if you clear your species selection, it was also clearning filter selections. This has been fixed.

- Cleaned up scientific names on how capital/lower case letters are used.
- Generated image now handles "cm" and "L" units. Decimal places have also been trimmed.
- Advanced search has been expanded to include search using temperature ranges. If you want to search using one temperature value, use the same value for both minimum and maximum temperature range. You can mix two different search criteria together, for example - "search for species between 2 and 3 inches *and* suitable between 25C and 26C". Works with both "C" and "F".
- Added another "Display in C." or "Display in F." link at the top of the page.

- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 272.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 795.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2010 02 28 build:

- Added Prehistoric Monster Fish (Thalassophryne amazonica).
- Added Dwarf Livebearer/Least Killifish "Male" at 0.6 inches. This species has been split into male/female due to their significant size discrepancies.
- Added Finger Fish/Mono Argentus (Monodactylus argenteus).
- Added Japen Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia japenensis).
- Added Kamaka Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia kamaka).
- Added Lake Kutubu Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia lacustris).
- Added Maylands Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia maylandi).
- Added Clown Killifish (Pseudepiplatys annulatus).
- Added Banded Leporinus (Leporinus fasciatus).
- Added Freshwater Sole (Brachirus selheimi).
- Added False Upside Down Catfish/Common Syno/Lace Catfish (Synodontis nigrita).
- Added Corydoras C079/Corydoras C082/Corydoras C083 (Corydoras loxozonus).
- Size of Dwarf Livebearer/Least Killifish "Female" has been adjusted down to 1.2 inches.
- Temperature requirement for Jaguar Cichlid has been adjusted to 25 - 28C.
- Size of Jaguar Cichlid has been increased to 14 inches.
- Temperature requirement for Bluegill Sunfish has been adjusted to 25 - 33C.
- Temperature requirement for Mayan Cichlid has been adjusted to 20 - 30C.
- Temperature requirement for German Blue Ram has been adjusted to 26 - 30C.
- Freshwater sole, previously defined as an alias to Freshwater Flounder has been replaced by Brachirus selheimi.

- Added Eheim Biofilter series filters.
- Added Aqua Nova canister filters.

- Fixed a layout bug in the copy/paste friendly mode.
- Fixed a bug: if you clear your species selection, it was also clearning filter selections. This has been fixed.

- Cleaned up scientific names on how capital/lower case letters are used.
- Generated image now handles "cm" and "L" units. Decimal places have also been trimmed.
- Advanced search has been expanded to include search using temperature ranges. If you want to search using one temperature value, use the same value for both minimum and maximum temperature range. You can mix two different search criteria together, for example - "search for species between 2 and 3 inches *and* suitable between 25C and 26C". Works with both "C" and "F".
- Added another "Display in C." or "Display in F." link at the top of the page.

- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 272.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 795.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2010 02 28 build:

- Added Prehistoric Monster Fish (Thalassophryne amazonica).
- Added Dwarf Livebearer/Least Killifish "Male" at 0.6 inches. This species has been split into male/female due to their significant size discrepancies.
- Added Finger Fish/Mono Argentus (Monodactylus argenteus).
- Added Japen Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia japenensis).
- Added Kamaka Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia kamaka).
- Added Lake Kutubu Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia lacustris).
- Added Maylands Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia maylandi).
- Added Clown Killifish (Pseudepiplatys annulatus).
- Added Banded Leporinus (Leporinus fasciatus).
- Added Freshwater Sole (Brachirus selheimi).
- Added False Upside Down Catfish/Common Syno/Lace Catfish (Synodontis nigrita).
- Added Corydoras C079/Corydoras C082/Corydoras C083 (Corydoras loxozonus).
- Size of Dwarf Livebearer/Least Killifish "Female" has been adjusted down to 1.2 inches.
- Temperature requirement for Jaguar Cichlid has been adjusted to 25 - 28C.
- Size of Jaguar Cichlid has been increased to 14 inches.
- Temperature requirement for Bluegill Sunfish has been adjusted to 25 - 33C.
- Temperature requirement for Mayan Cichlid has been adjusted to 20 - 30C.
- Temperature requirement for German Blue Ram has been adjusted to 26 - 30C.
- Freshwater sole, previously defined as an alias to Freshwater Flounder has been replaced by Brachirus selheimi.

- Added Eheim Biofilter series filters.
- Added Aqua Nova canister filters.

- Fixed a layout bug in the copy/paste friendly mode.
- Fixed a bug: if you clear your species selection, it was also clearning filter selections. This has been fixed.

- Cleaned up scientific names on how capital/lower case letters are used.
- Generated image now handles "cm" and "L" units. Decimal places have also been trimmed.
- Advanced search has been expanded to include search using temperature ranges. If you want to search using one temperature value, use the same value for both minimum and maximum temperature range. You can mix two different search criteria together, for example - "search for species between 2 and 3 inches *and* suitable between 25C and 26C". Works with both "C" and "F".
- Added another "Display in C." or "Display in F." link at the top of the page.

- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 272.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 795.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.


----------



## mrs.som

:thumb:


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2010 02 28 build:

- Added Prehistoric Monster Fish (Thalassophryne amazonica).
- Added Dwarf Livebearer/Least Killifish "Male" at 0.6 inches. This species has been split into male/female due to their significant size discrepancies.
- Added Finger Fish/Mono Argentus (Monodactylus argenteus).
- Added Japen Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia japenensis).
- Added Kamaka Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia kamaka).
- Added Lake Kutubu Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia lacustris).
- Added Maylands Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia maylandi).
- Added Clown Killifish (Pseudepiplatys annulatus).
- Added Banded Leporinus (Leporinus fasciatus).
- Added Freshwater Sole (Brachirus selheimi).
- Added False Upside Down Catfish/Common Syno/Lace Catfish (Synodontis nigrita).
- Added Corydoras C079/Corydoras C082/Corydoras C083 (Corydoras loxozonus).
- Size of Dwarf Livebearer/Least Killifish "Female" has been adjusted down to 1.2 inches.
- Temperature requirement for Jaguar Cichlid has been adjusted to 25 - 28C.
- Size of Jaguar Cichlid has been increased to 14 inches.
- Temperature requirement for Bluegill Sunfish has been adjusted to 25 - 33C.
- Temperature requirement for Mayan Cichlid has been adjusted to 20 - 30C.
- Temperature requirement for German Blue Ram has been adjusted to 26 - 30C.
- Freshwater sole, previously defined as an alias to Freshwater Flounder has been replaced by Brachirus selheimi.

- Added Eheim Biofilter series filters.
- Added Aqua Nova canister filters.

- Fixed a layout bug in the copy/paste friendly mode.
- Fixed a bug: if you clear your species selection, it was also clearning filter selections. This has been fixed.

- Cleaned up scientific names on how capital/lower case letters are used.
- Generated image now handles "cm" and "L" units. Decimal places have also been trimmed.
- Advanced search has been expanded to include search using temperature ranges. If you want to search using one temperature value, use the same value for both minimum and maximum temperature range. You can mix two different search criteria together, for example - "search for species between 2 and 3 inches *and* suitable between 25C and 26C". Works with both "C" and "F".
- Added another "Display in C." or "Display in F." link at the top of the page.

- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 272.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 795.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.


----------



## yhbae

mrs.som said:


> :thumb:


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2010 03 07 build:

- Added Licorice Gourami (Parosphromenus deissneri).
- Added African Butterfly Cichlid (Anomalochromis thomasi).
- Added Asian Upside Down Catfish (Mystus leucophasis).
- Added Pterygoplichthys joselimaianus L001 L022.
- Added Misool Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia misoolensis).
- Added Mountain Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia monticola).
- Added Mubi Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia mubiensis).
- Added Black-Banded Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia nigrans).
- Added Ogilbys Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia ogilbyi).
- Added Nicaraguan Cichlid as an alias to Macaw Cichlid.
- Added Male and Female entries for Nicaraguan Cichlid due to their size discrepancies. If you know the sex, use these instead of the generic one.
- Added Banded Cichlid (Heros notatus).
- Added Redhead Severum (Heros sp. Rotkeil).
- Aggression for Honey Blue Eye has been downgraded.
- Aggression for Pacific Blue Eye has been downgraded.
- Aggression for Delicate Blue Eye has been downgraded.
- Minimum tank size for Scarlet Badis has been increased to 16x8.
- Minimum tank size for Black Phantom Tetra has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size for Black Skirt Tetra has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size for Penguin Tetra has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size for Platinum Hatchet has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size for Marble Hatchet has been increased to 20x10.
- Bioloads for all Rainbowfishes have been adjusted slightly (mostly up).
- Removed a duplicated entry for Lake Kutubu Rainbowfish. If you have this species bookmarked, you may no longer see this in your setup. Please select it again.
- Further updated attributes for Banded Leporinus, including size.
- Aggression of Royal Pleco against other species have been reduced.
- Scientific name for Severum has been updated to Heros efascticious.

- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 810.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.

If you have any species that are missing in AqAdvisor DB, please let me know!!!


----------



## CichMomma

I just gotta say that this calculator ROCKS!! :thumb: 
I learned of it about 3 days ago and have referred to it about 15 times since then. Much love to it's creator! :dancing: =D>


----------



## yhbae

CichMomma said:


> I just gotta say that this calculator ROCKS!! :thumb:
> I learned of it about 3 days ago and have referred to it about 15 times since then. Much love to it's creator! :dancing: =D>


Thanks!


----------



## LSBoost

I think they have improved this calculator since I first started looking at it. It's a nice calculator, keep up the good work! opcorn:


----------



## yhbae

LSBoost said:


> I think they have improved this calculator since I first started looking at it. It's a nice calculator, keep up the good work! opcorn:


Thanks.


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2010 03 14 build:

- Added Haplochromis sp. Ruby Green.
- Added Emerald Eye Rasbora (Rasbora dosriocellata macrophthalma).
- Added Sunset Coral Dwarf Platy(TBD).
- Added Uruguayan Eartheater (Gymnogeophagus australis).
- Added Stripefin Eartheater (Gymnogeophagus rhabdotus).
- Added Gymnogeophagus meridionalis.
- Added Rose Danio (Danio roseus).
- Added Popondetta Blue-eye (Pseudomugil connieae).
- Added Threadfin Acara (Acarichthys heckelii).
- Assigned Melanochromis johanni a common name Electric Blue Johanni.
- Minimum tank size for Blue Tetra has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size for Dwarf Rasbora has been decreased to 16x8.
- Added male/female ratio for Haplochromis sp. 44.
- Minimum tank size for Platinum Hatchet has been increased to 20x10.
- Scientific names for all Monotrete species have been replaced by Tetraodon.
- Minimum tank size for Tire Track Eel has been reduced.
- Minimum tank size for Fire Eel has been reduced.
- Aggression for Pictus Catfish has been reduced.
- Bioload for Dwarf Molly has been reduced slightly.
- Bioload for Blue Back Blue Eye has been reduced slightly.
- Bioload for Spotted Blue Eye has been reduced slightly.
- Bioloads for 2inch+ Tetras has been increased slightly.
- Added Cascade series filters as separate items. They are also found under PennPlax but many users couldn't locate them and requested for them as new filters.
- Added 220g tank dimension (72x24x30).

- Total number of tanks in DB has been increased to 71.
- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 277.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 819.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.

If you have any species that are missing in AqAdvisor DB, please let me know!!!
Does anyone know the scientific name for Sunset Coral Dwarf Platy? This is apparently a dwarf varient of the common platy.


----------



## 96firebird

So, how would you go about entering a 125 gallon tank flowing about 900 gph through a sump?


----------



## yhbae

96firebird said:


> So, how would you go about entering a 125 gallon tank flowing about 900 gph through a sump?


Unfortunately no way at the moment. 

Sump support is in my wishlist.


----------



## 96firebird

yhbae said:


> 96firebird said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, how would you go about entering a 125 gallon tank flowing about 900 gph through a sump?
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately no way at the moment.
> 
> Sump support is in my wishlist.
Click to expand...

Mine too, apparently.


----------



## sarahh

hey there.. i like the idea of the site, and it would help in most situations. 
for me however, the mature fish that i inherited are a mismatched lot and i am having trouble tring to get any further than 1 acei or 2 red zebra. Technically i KNOW that i should have more than one acei, but i don't have the dollars to afford 4 * 5 inch acei  
other than that it's huge fun to play with.

It's happy to accept one red zeb and 2 johannii.. with lotsa warnings


----------



## yhbae

sarahh said:


> hey there.. i like the idea of the site, and it would help in most situations.
> for me however, the mature fish that i inherited are a mismatched lot and i am having trouble tring to get any further than 1 acei or 2 red zebra. Technically i KNOW that i should have more than one acei, but i don't have the dollars to afford 4 * 5 inch acei
> other than that it's huge fun to play with.
> 
> It's happy to accept one red zeb and 2 johannii.. with lotsa warnings


I hope those fishes don't cause any issues for you. 

You should think of what AqAdvisor reports as a guideline (which you seem to be doing) rather than a bible. I'm sure many people will be able to make cases work that the app thinks are problematic. I have my own share of that too going on in my tanks. :lol:

Have fun.


----------



## sarahh

actually, i like it. 
we just purchased a 55 gallon setup from CL and i am going to use it to help with stocking it. (realx, in a couple of months calculator, sheesh!!) lol. I REALLY want acei, but so far all of the LFS have had stocked is ichy, die in 3 days horror faces. So i am going to stick with the labs for a bit and look for ideas.

great link


----------



## yhbae

sarahh said:


> actually, i like it.
> we just purchased a 55 gallon setup from CL and i am going to use it to help with stocking it. (realx, in a couple of months calculator, sheesh!!) lol. I REALLY want acei, but so far all of the LFS have had stocked is ichy, die in 3 days horror faces. So i am going to stick with the labs for a bit and look for ideas.
> 
> great link


Thanks and good luck.


----------



## Ronstopable

I still dont see any Xenotilapia on there but I am terrible at looking for things


----------



## yhbae

Ronstopable said:


> I still dont see any Xenotilapia on there but I am terrible at looking for things


Looks like I missed your request. I'll add it to my wishlist, I promise this time. 

EDIT: Which Xenotilapia species do you have? There seems to be quite a lot.


----------



## Ronstopable

Xenotilapia Ochogenys ndole
but any of the Xenos on this list would be a good addition IMO.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/category.php?cat=13


----------



## yhbae

Ronstopable said:


> Xenotilapia Ochogenys ndole
> but any of the Xenos on this list would be a good addition IMO.
> 
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/category.php?cat=13


Got it, thanks.


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2010 03 21 build:

- Added Needlenose Gar (Xenentodon cancila).
- Added Harlequin Shark (Labeo variegatus).
- Added Lake Mbuta Rainbowfish (Pelangia mbutaensis).
- Added Kiunga Blue Eye (Kiunga ballochi).
- Added Xenotilapia ochrogenys.
- Added Xenotilapia bathyphilus.
- Added Xenotilapia papilio.
- Oscar size has been increased to 14 inches.
- Oscar bioload factor has been increased slightly.
- Bioload for Kuhli has been increased slightly.
- Scientific name for Sunset Coral Dwarf Platy has been updated as Xiphophorus maculatus (same as the regular Platy).
- WC factor for Blue Acara has been increased.
- WC factor for Threadfin Acara has been increased.
- WC factor for Platinum Acara has been increased.
- WC factor for Port Acara has been increased.
- WC factor for Red Breasted Acara has been increased.
- WC factor for Yellow Acara has been increased.
- WC factor for Greenstreaked Eartheater has been increased.
- Scientific name for Jurupari Eartheater has been updated to Satanoperca jurupari.
- WC factor for Jurupari Eartheater has been increased.
- WC factor for Red Hump Eartheater has been increased.
- WC factor for Stripefin Eartheater has been increased.
- WC factor for The Pearl Eartheater has been increased.
- WC factor for Uruguayan Eartheater has been increased.
- Size for Wels Catfish has been reduced to 63 inches.
- Size of Celestial Pearl Danio has been reduced to 1 inch.
- Updated temperature requirement for Ornate Rainbowfish.
- Updated pH requirement for Ornate Rainbowfish.
- Mouth size of Chinese Algae Eater has been reduced.

- Added Rena Filstar iV series filters.
- Added Hagen Marina Slim series filters.

- Bug fixed: when "cm" mode is used, stock % written on the image was incorrect. This has been fixed.

- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 284.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 826.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.

If you have any species that are missing in AqAdvisor DB, please let me know!!!

A lot of internal code has been changed for this release which is invisible to end-users. This was done to improve the maintainability of the source code, especially when I need to add more new features in the future. I may have unintentionally broke some of the existing features. If anyone observes such defects, please report them in the forum.


----------



## tranced

awesome app mate

perhaps adding jumbo cyprichromis leptosomas as well would be nice, they get a bit bigger and are more agressive than the smaller ones.

and gold occies would be a nice addition although i just used pearly occelatus instead, they are pretty similar.


----------



## yhbae

tranced said:


> awesome app mate
> 
> perhaps adding jumbo cyprichromis leptosomas as well would be nice, they get a bit bigger and are more agressive than the smaller ones.
> 
> and gold occies would be a nice addition although i just used pearly occelatus instead, they are pretty similar.


Thanks. 

I'll add the jump lep. As for the gold occie, I believe I have it in the list already called "Ocellatus Gold".


----------



## LSBoost

uh.. calculator for the oscar is wrong again. Tank size 60x18x20, just added 1 oscar.

Warning: Tiger Oscar is not recommended for your tank - it may eventually outgrow your tank space, potentially reaching up to 14 inches.


----------



## yhbae

LSBoost said:


> uh.. calculator for the oscar is wrong again. Tank size 60x18x20, just added 1 oscar.
> 
> Warning: Tiger Oscar is not recommended for your tank - it may eventually outgrow your tank space, potentially reaching up to 14 inches.


Yeah, I'm going to fix that for the next build. Thanks!


----------



## venustus19

hey yhbae...
that is a nice looking site, job well done...
i have done many searches for one of my species, but can not seem to come up with the right one... maybe it's there, but not under the names i know them by...

the species one this site is the Tramitichromis sp. Intermedius
here's the link to the guys... http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1279

i've looked under "T" for Tramitichromis sp. Intermedius
i've looked under "I" for Intermedius
i've looked under "H" for Haplochromis (which i found a ruby green, and a sp. 44, but not sure either of those are mine.)

let me know if their out there and i'm just missing them, or if you ahve to add them, and let me know when you do...
very cool site though...


----------



## yhbae

venustus19 said:


> hey yhbae...
> that is a nice looking site, job well done...
> i have done many searches for one of my species, but can not seem to come up with the right one... maybe it's there, but not under the names i know them by...
> 
> the species one this site is the Tramitichromis sp. Intermedius
> here's the link to the guys... http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1279
> 
> i've looked under "T" for Tramitichromis sp. Intermedius
> i've looked under "I" for Intermedius
> i've looked under "H" for Haplochromis (which i found a ruby green, and a sp. 44, but not sure either of those are mine.)
> 
> let me know if their out there and i'm just missing them, or if you ahve to add them, and let me know when you do...
> very cool site though...


I'm pretty sure that one is not on the list yet - I'll add it on the wishlist. 

I'm going to be releasing a build this Sunday, I'll try to get this one in by then. Thanks!


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2010 03 28 build:

- Added Green Tiger Barb as an alias to Tiger Barb.
- Added Hystrix Stingray (Potamotrygon hystrix).
- Added Geophagus sp Red Head Tapajos.
- Added Blue Ram as an alias to German Blue Ram.
- Added Cyprichromis sp. Leptosoma Jumbo.
- Added Cameron Armoured Shrimp (Atyopsis gabonensis).
- Added Blue Pearl Shrimp (Neocaridina cf. zhangjiajiensis var. blue).
- Added Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos.
- Added Tramitichromis sp. Intermedius.
- Increased bioload for Red Terror.
- Silver Dollar and Discus have been marked as incompatible to each other.
- Increased bioload for Scatophagus argus.
- Temperature requirement for Cardinal Tetra has been raised to 24-30.
- Increased bioload for Kissing Gourami.
- Tea Cup Stringray has been detached from Motoro Stingray's alias. It is now set as a 14inch species. Its scientific name has been assigned to Potamotrygon scobina.
- Increased bioload for Clarias Catfish.
- Increased bioload for Green Chromide.
- Updated temperature requirement for Dwarf Gourami - minimum has been reduced to 23.
- Size of Ornate Birchr has been reduced to 24 inches. Minimum tank size requirement has also been reduced to 72x24.
- Increased bioload for Frontosa.
- Size of Polypterus Bichir Lapradei has been reduced to 25 inches. Minimum tank size requirement has also been reduced to 60x24.
- Aggression for Bleeding Heart Tetra has been increased slightly.
- Increased bioload for Mayan Cichlid.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Weeksi Bichir has been reduced to 72x24.
- Increased bioload for Trimac.
- Size of Cyprichromis Leptosoma has been reduced to 4.5 inches.
- Increased bioload for The Pearl Eartheater.
- Aggression for Red Phantom Tetra has been reduced slightly.
- Size of Giant Gourami has been increased to 30 inches. Bioload has been increased correspondingly as well.
- Increased bioload for Nimbochromis livingstonii.
- Increased bioload for Silver Prochilodus.
- German Blue Ram has been marked to produce "food" warning when smaller shrimps are present.
- Increased bioload for Chuco Cichlid.
- Bolivian Ram has been marked to produce "food" warning when smaller shrimps are present.
- Some other more aggressive small species will also produce similar warning messages against smaller shrimps.
- Increased bioload for Black Diamond Cichlid.
- Aggression for Honey Blue Eye has been reduced slightly.
- Warning about possibilities of jump has been added to Red Tail Black Shark and Rainbow Shark.
- Increased size of Rummynose Tetra to 2 inches.
- Adjusted minimum height requirement for all species. Extreme cases like a 100g tank with 1 inch height will produce warnings.
- Aggression for Honey Gourami has been reduced.
- Betta splenden male and Gouramies together will show a warning.

- Added Penn Plax Cascade Canister filters - 700/1000/1200/1500.

- Added Oceanic Biocube series tanks.
- Added Red Sea Max series tanks.
- Added Current Aquapod series tanks.
- Added 24g D-D Nano Cube 24 tank.

- Total number of tanks in DB has been increased to 79.
- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 288.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 836.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.

If you have any species that are missing in AqAdvisor DB, please let me know!!!


----------



## heylady

This is very cool indeed! :thumb: I just spent some time playing around with it, but I could not find rhino pleco on the fish list...I was also wondering if there was some way to include live plants in the equation?


----------



## tranced

hah can you believe i looked under

N - Neolamprologus occelatus
L - Lamprologus occelatus
G - Gold occelatus

never thought to look under O hehehe


----------



## abhinaba

Very nice site...

You may want to add 
Dimidiochromis compressiceps and 
Dimidiochromis strigatus to the list.


----------



## yhbae

heylady said:


> This is very cool indeed! :thumb: I just spent some time playing around with it, but I could not find rhino pleco on the fish list...I was also wondering if there was some way to include live plants in the equation?


I'll add that pleco in my wishlist.

As for the support for plants, I have been thinking for a while about it. Even made a half a** attempt at it. The main challenge here is to figure out how to let users specify what/how much plants they have in their tanks with any kind of accuracy. I don't think "light" vs "medium" vs "heavily planted" is enough...

Open to ideas... :lol:


----------



## yhbae

tranced said:


> hah can you believe i looked under
> 
> N - Neolamprologus occelatus
> L - Lamprologus occelatus
> G - Gold occelatus
> 
> never thought to look under O hehehe


Haha... 

Hmm which is the right spelling, is it "ocellatus" or "occelatus"?

Either way, it is also possible to do substring search. In this case, "latus" would have matched all of these guys (and probably some more you don't want).


----------



## yhbae

abhinaba said:


> Very nice site...
> 
> You may want to add
> Dimidiochromis compressiceps and
> Dimidiochromis strigatus to the list.


Will do - thanks!


----------



## tranced

i think its ocellatus i have a habit of misspelling that word lol


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2010 04 04 build:

- Added Dimidiochromis compressicep.
- Added Dimidiochromis strigatus.
- Added Sunset Platy (Xiphophorus variatus).
- Added Cherry Spot Rasbora (Rasbora rubrodorsalis).
- Added Sunset Platy (Xiphophorus variatus).
- Added Flower/Wood shrimps as alias to Bamboo Shrimp.
- Added Marble Goby (Oxyeleotris marmorata).
- Added Twig Catfish (Farlowella vittata).
- Added Reticulated Stingray as an alias to Teacup Stingray.
- Added Riffle Shrimp (Australatya striolata).
- Bioload of Bahia Red has been increased slightly.
- Bioload of Geophagus sp Orange Head Tapajos has been reduced slightly.
- Bioload of Redhead Severum has been reduced slightly.
- Spawning aggression for Apistogramma species have been reduced slightly.
- Bioload of Zebra Tilapia has been increased slightly.
- Added Rhino/Alligator Pleco (Pterygoplichthys scrophus).
- Bioload of Cyrtocara moorii has been increased slightly.
- Spawning aggression for Angelfish & Altum Angels have been reduced slightly.
- Bioload of Macaw Cichlid has been increased slightly.
- Minimum tank size for Needlenose Gar has been reduced to 48x18.
- Bioload of Lepomis megalotis has been increased slightly.
- Size of Yellow Lab has been increased to 4.5 inches.
- Size of P Acei has been increased to 5 inches.
- Bioload of Uaru Cichlid has been increased slightly.
- Bioload of Satanoperca jurupari has been increased slightly.
- Male to female ratio has been assigned to Swordtales.
- Bioload of Nimbochromis venustus has been increased slightly.
- Separate male and female entries have been added to Swordtales due to their size discrepancies (hence different bioloads)
- Bioload of Yellow Perch has been reduced slightly.
- Size of Aulonocara jacobfreibergi has been increased to 7 inches.
- Bioload of Lepomis gibbosus has been increased slightly.
- Adjusted pH requirement for Garnet Tetra.
- Bioload of Clown Killifish has been reduced slightly.
- Reduced aggrssion of Blood Parrot.
- Bioload of Lampeye Killifish has been reduced slightly.
- Bioload of Bumblebee Goby has been reduced slightly.
- Bioload of Marble Hatchet has been increased slightly.
- Bioload of Rummynose Tetra has been increased slightly.
- Bioload of Rosy Red Minnow has been increased slightly.
- Bioload of Blind Cave Tetra has been increased slightly.
- Bioload of Penguin Tetra has been increased slightly.

- Added Sacem Marathon series filter.
- Added Jebo 178 filter.
- Added Aqua World series filters.

- Added 16g Aqueon bowfront tank dimension.

- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 296.
- Total number of tanks in DB has been increased to 81.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 850.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.

If you have any species that are missing in AqAdvisor DB, please let me know!!!


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2010 04 11 build:

- Added Indonesian Snakehead (Channa Micropeltis).
- Added Orangespotted Snakehead (Channa aurantimaculata).
- Added Emperor Snakehead (Channa marulioides).
- Added Bullseye Snakehead (Channa marulius).
- Added Whiteseam Fighter (Betta albimarginata).
- Added One-Spot Betta (Betta unimaculata).
- Added Snakehead Fighter (Betta channoides).
- Added Pygmy Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia pygmaea).
- Added Red-Finned Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia rubripinnis).
- Added Fly River Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia sexlineata).
- Added Chequered Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia splendida inornata).
- Added Olga Cory (Corydoras simulatus).
- Added Haplochromis nyererei.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Polypterus palmas buettikoferi has been reduced.
- Aggression for Honduran Red Point has been reduced slightly.
- Bioload of Banded Archerfish has been increased slightly.
- Some of the warnings for Betta Imbelis has been removed.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Dwarf Gourami has been increased to 20x10 (10g).
- Mouth size of Pictus Catfish has been increased to 2 inches.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Golden Oto has been increased to 20x10 (10g).
- Bioload of Bluegill Sunfish has been increased slightly.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Polypterus retropinnis has been reduced.
- Bioload of Electric Blue Hap has been increased slightly.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Polypterus mokelembembe has been reduced.
- Bioload of Green Sunfish has been increased slightly.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Polypterus teugelsi has been reduced.
- Bioload of Pumpkinseed has been increased slightly.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Polypterus endlicheri endlicheri has been reduced.
- Bioload of Red Empress has been increased slightly.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Polypterus endlicheri congicus has been reduced.
- Bioload of Redear Sunfish has been increased slightly.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Polypterus ansorgii has been reduced.
- Bioload of Redeye Tilapia has been increased slightly.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Polypterus senegalus senegalus has been reduced.
- Bioload of Warmouth has been increased slightly.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Polypterus delhezi has been reduced.
- Bioload of Butterfly Peacock has been increased slightly.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Polypterus palmas palmas has been reduced.
- Bioload of Labeotropheus Fuelleborni has been increased slightly.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Polypterus palmas polli has been reduced.
- Bioload of Placidochromis electra has been increased slightly.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Polypterus lapradei has been reduced.
- Minimum tank size requirment for Pristella Tetra has been increased to 20x10 (10g).
- Minimum tank size requirment for Oto has been increased to 20x10 (10g).
- Minimum tank size requirment for N. Brevis has been increased to 20x10 (10g).
- Minimum tank size requirment for Cardinal Tetra has been increased to 20x10 (10g).

- Added Rapids Mini Canister Filter.

- Added 20g x high (20x10x24) tank dimension.
- Added 30g x high (24x12x25) tank dimension.

- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 297.
- Total number of tanks in DB has been increased to 83.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 863.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.

If you have any species that are missing in AqAdvisor DB, please let me know!!!


----------



## tranced

i could not find tematochromis dhonti on the list

tho im probably not looking correctly lol


----------



## smudgerat

That app is too much fun!! I had to add-lib the "OB Peacock" hybrid; (didn't expect to find a hybrid, anyway- unless it's there & I missed it  ) gosh, did that set the warnings off when I sub'd it Aulono...Alaunoc... A. Jacobi..(sp.) 

Is there a possibility of adding genders in tank? Not sure if it would change compatibles? =D>


----------



## yhbae

tranced said:


> i could not find tematochromis dhonti on the list
> 
> tho im probably not looking correctly lol


I don't think that one is in DB already. I'll add it to my wishlist.


----------



## yhbae

smudgerat said:


> That app is too much fun!! I had to add-lib the "OB Peacock" hybrid; (didn't expect to find a hybrid, anyway- unless it's there & I missed it  ) gosh, did that set the warnings off when I sub'd it Aulono...Alaunoc... A. Jacobi..(sp.)
> 
> Is there a possibility of adding genders in tank? Not sure if it would change compatibles? =D>


I do have few hybrids but I don't think I have that one in DB.

A mechanism to handle gender is there already. And few species have been identified using genders. My intention is to continue to identify species that have large discrepancies between male and female. Some species have [Male] or [Female] added as part of their common names. Sometimes, users will point out to me that some species deserve this, and I address them.


----------



## tranced

sorry its spelt ... telmatochromis dhonti  lol


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2010 04 18 build:

- Added Ctenochromis horei.
- Added Achara Catfish/Marbled Pim (Leiarius marmoratus).
- Added False Julii Cory (Corydoras trilineatus).
- Added Mono Sebae (Monodactylus sebae).
- Added Telmatochromis dhonti.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Neolamprologus Similis has been increased to 20x10.
- Marked all Otocinclus species as being compatible with Dwarf Puffer.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Flag Tetra has been increased to 20x10.
- Reassigned Rubberlip pleco as an alias to Rubbernose Pleco.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Otocinclus cocama has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Von Rio Tetra has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Neolamprologus Multifasciatus has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Head and Tail Light Tetra has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Hatchet has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Harlequin Rasbora has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Flame Tetra has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Dwarf Pencilfish has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Black Neon Tetra has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Red Phantom Tetra has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Neon Tetra has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Mosquito Rasbora has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Golden Dwarf Barb has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Rasbora rubrodorsalis has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Swift Rasbora has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Panda Tetra has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Emerald Eye Rasbora has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Yasuhikotakia sidthimunki has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Endler has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Pygmy Cory has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Dwarf Cory has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Green Neon Tetra has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Espei Rasbora has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Ember Tetra has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Dwarf Rasbora has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Celestial Pearl Danio has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Nana Rasbora has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Microrasbora kubotai has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Honey Blue Eye has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Danio erythromicron has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Dwarf Livebearer has been increased to 20x10.

- Fixed a bug: When only 1 kind of species are selected, territorial space calculation was not being reported correctly, hence did not report a warning when too many of the same species were present by themselves. This has been fixed.

- Added Hydor Prime 10/30 filters.
- Added All Pond Solutions EF series filters.
- Added Hagen Fluval G3/G6 filters.

- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 303.
- Total number of tanks in DB has been increased to 83.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 869.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.

If you have any species that are missing in AqAdvisor DB, please let me know!!!

I have been working hard on the salt water version of AqAdvisor. Initially, it will be somewhat simple and will only feature few species at a time. Hopefully with some help, saltwater species DB will grow as well. I am hoping that the early version will see its light starting next Sunday! I'd like to focus on few species at a time and get the accuracy nailed earlier on. I will continue to develop the freshwater version though - features like support for plants and sumps are still planned.


----------



## Pagan

This is a fantastic link. Thanks for posting!


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2010 04 25 build:

- Updated the minimum tank size requirement for swordtales to 20x10! I realize this is small given the size of the species, but with a reason. If you want to see the thread that talks about this topic, please PM me, I can provide the link.
- Silvertip Tetra has been marked as fin nippers.
- Red Eye Tetra has been marked as fin nippers.
- Penguin Tetra has been marked as fin nippers.
- Tiger Barb, Green Tiger Barb and Albino Tiger Barbs have been marked as common shoalers.
- "Seriously overstocked" warning has been split into two levels and the lower level warning has been toned down.

- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 303.
- Total number of tanks in DB has been increased to 83.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 869.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.

If you have any species that are missing in AqAdvisor DB, please let me know!!!

New feature: Saltwater version has been released in this release. Initially it will only features 14 species. Please look at the instructions on the application page for requesting new species and reporting incorrect results. Suggestions are also welcome! This release is highly experimental - significant efforts will be spent improving this version of the application.


----------



## yhbae

Pagan said:


> This is a fantastic link. Thanks for posting!


Welcome.


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2010 05 02 build:

- Added Pearl Danio (Danio albolineatus).
- Added Golden Dwarf Cichlid/Goldeneye Cichlid (Nannacara anomala).
- Added Purple Spotted Gudgeon (Morgurnda adspersa).
- Added Empire Gudgeon (Hypseleotris compressa).
- Added Australian Smelt (Retropinna semoni).
- Added Red Fin Caudopunk (Neolamprologus Caudopunctatus).
- Added Neon Blue Cichlid (Paracyprichromis nigripinnis).
- Added Hunch Backed Limia (Limia nigrofasciata).

- Updated the size of Puntius sachsii to 3.0 inches.
- Minimum tank size for Kribensis has been updated to 24x12.
- Different species of Gouramies have been marked as incompatible to each other.
- Mouth size of Frontosa has been increased capable of eating 4.5 inch species when fully grown up.
- Size of female swordtale has been adjusted back to 4 inches (same as the male).

- Added 30g Oceanic Cube tank dimension.

- Total number of tanks in DB has been increased to 84.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 878.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.

If you have any freshwater species that are missing in AqAdvisor DB, please let me know!!! If you disagree with any of the results produced by AqAdvisor, please let me know that too.

If you want to check out the details of the most recent saltwater release (build 2010 04 30), please check out the following thread.


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2010 05 09 build:

- This release is really a special edition for Betta (Splenden)! They are a common species for fish keepers but with peculiar compatibility requirement so I want to make sure compatibility is accurately addressed. Basically it is an attempt to address compatibility of betta vs everything else (well, at least a shot at it, I'm sure it will need further adjustments). Please see the long message at the bottom of this post for the details and let me know if any of it sounds inaccurate! Apology in advance for the length of this post.
- Added Bearded/Checkerboard/Filigree Cory (Scleromystax barbatus).
- Added Lacerda Cory C015 (Scleromystax lacerdai C015).
- Added a note to male Betta that they can become stressful under presence of too many shoaling species around it in a small tank.
- Added Hi Fin Peppered Cory (Scleromystax macropterus).
- Added Scleromystax prionotos.
- Size of Dwarf Petricola has been adjusted down to 3.5 inches.
- Congo Tetra has been marked as a fin nipper.
- Tiger Loach has been marked as a fin nipper.
- Aggression for Yoyo Loach has been increased.
- Dwarf Loach has been marked as a fin nipper.
- Yoyo Loach has been marked as fin nipper.
- Bioload factors for larger cories have been increased slightly.

- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 879.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.

If you have any freshwater species that are missing in AqAdvisor DB, please let me know!!! If you disagree with any of the results produced by AqAdvisor, please let me know that too.

If you want to check out the details of the most recent saltwater release (build 2010 05 07), please check out the following thread.

-----
"A note on betta compatibility. For the male betta (splenden only), I went through a great deal of trouble to identify compatible species in greater depth.
At a higher level, I have created the following groups:
- ""Corydoras""
- ""Large Snail""
- ""Small Peaceful Loach""
- ""Small Peaceful Shoaling""
(I may need to create more groups in the future)
I've marked Betta male as being incompatible (will recommend user to do further research) with EVERYTHING except these groups. ""Corydoras"" group is self explaning - it contains those species. ""Large Snail"" group contains all snails that are larger than 0.5 inches. Ramshorn is considered small and there are reports that Betta consumes them. ""Small Peaceful Loach"" group contains currently only one family of species - Kuhli Loach family. ""Small Peaceful Shoaling"" group currently contains the following species listed below. They are basically anything that shoals in the mid/upper level, peaceful, under 3 inches, and not fin nippers. If anything here shouldn't belong in this group, PLEASE LET ME KNOW (especially the fin nippers)."

Species listed under "Small Peaceful Shoaling" group:

- Allens Rainbowfish
- Australian Smelt
- Axelrods Rainbowfish
- Black Neon Tetra
- Blackline Rasbora
- Bleeding Heart Tetra
- Blind Cave Tetra
- Bloodfin Tetra
- Blue Back Blue Eye
- Blue Emperor Tetra
- Cairns Rainbowfish
- Cardinal Tetra
- Celebes Halfbeak
- Celebes Rainbowfish
- Celestial Pearl Danio
- Checkered Barb
- Cherry Barb
- Cherry Spot Rasbora
- Clown Killifish
- Danio erythromicron
- Delicate Blue Eye
- Diamond Tetra
- Dwarf Pencilfish
- Dwarf Rainbowfish
- Dwarf Rasbora
- Ember Tetra
- Emerald Eye Rasbora
- Emperor Tetra
- Espei Rasbora
- Five Banded Barb
- Flag Tetra
- Flame Tetra
- Fly River Rainbowfish
- Flyspeck Hardyhead
- Forktail Rainbowfish
- Furcata Rainbowfish
- Galaxy Rasbora
- Gardneri Killifish
- Garnet Tetra
- Glass Bloodfin Tetra
- Glowlight Danio
- Glowlight Tetra
- Gold Barb
- Gold Tetra
- Golden Barb
- Golden Dwarf Barb
- Golden Pencilfish
- Green Barb
- Green Fire Tetra
- Green Neon Tetra
- Harlequin Rasbora
- Hatchet
- Head and Tail Light Tetra
- Honey Blue Eye
- Kamaka Rainbowfish
- Kamaka Rainbowfish
- Kiunga Blue Eye
- Lake Eacham Rainbowfish
- Lake Mbuta Rainbowfish
- Lampeye Killifish
- Lemon Tetra
- Marble Hatchet
- Melon Barb
- Microrasbora kubotai
- Misool Rainbowfish
- Mosquito Rasbora
- Nana Rasbora
- Neon Dwarf Rainbowfish
- Neon Tetra
- Odessa Barb
- Ornate Rainbowfish
- Ornate Tetra
- Pacific Blue Eye
- Panda Tetra
- Pearl Danio
- Platinum Hatchet
- Pygmy Rainbowfish
- Red Dwarf Rasbora
- Red Phantom Tetra
- Redline Rasbora
- Redstripe Rasbora
- Redtail Rasbora
- Redtail Splitfin
- Rose Danio
- Rosy Red Minnow
- Rosy Tetra
- Ruby Barb
- Rummynose Rasbora
- Rummynose Tetra
- Sawbwa Barb
- Spotted Blue Eye
- Spotted Rainbowfish 
- Swift Rasbora
- Tami River Rainbowfish
- Threadfin RainbowFish
- Tiger Danio
- White Cloud Mountain Minnow
- Zebra Danio

Species currently listed under "Small Pleco" group: (any pleco under 5 inches)
- Albino Bristlenose Pleco
- Bristlenose Pleco
- Chocolate Zebra Pleco L270
- Clown Pleco
- Flash Pleco
- Goby Pleco
- Golden Bristlenose Pleco
- King Tiger Pleco
- Mega Clown Pleco L340
- Pitbull Pleco
- Rubberlip Pleco
- Rubbernose Pleco
- Spotted Rubberlip Pleco L187a
- Starlight Bristlenose Pleco L183
- Zebra Pleco

*In summary, it would be greately helpful if you could point out for me:*
- If you find species from the above list that are not safe with Betta splenden with long fins.
- Point out species that are not talked about in this post but safe with Betta splenden. I have not covered any non-shoaling species so I must have missed something there. So far, I have the following in the list: (African Dwarf Frog, Oto).

Thank you!


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2010 05 17 build:

- Added Gold Laser Cory Cw010.
- Added Leopard Frog Pleco (Peckoltia sp. L134).
- Added Banded Gourami (Colisa fasciata).
- Added Betta smaragdina.
- Added Long-Finned African Tetra (Alestes longipinnis).
- Added Bluefin Notho Killifish (Nothobranchius rachovii Beira 98).
- Added Exochochromis anagenys.
- Added Opaline Gourami as an alias to Blue Gourami.
- Added Silver Flying Fox (Crossocheilus reticulatus).
- Gold Barb has been taken out from the "small peaceful shoaling" group.
- Platy has been marked as safe with male Betta splendens.
- Molly has been marked as safe with male Betta splendens.
- Swordtale has been marked as safe with male Betta splendens.
- Ameca splendens has been marked as safe with male Betta splendens.
- Added more notes to the male Betta splenden about unexpected potential aggression.
- Oscar has been marked as a jumper.
- All arowana species have been marked as jumpers.
- Scleromystax barbatus has been updated to be compatible with temperature up to 24.

- Added Atman (Amtop) AT-3388 1200L filter.

- Added 125L Fluval Roma tank dimension.
- Added 90L Fluval Roma tank dimension.
- Added 200L Fluval Roma tank dimension.
- Added 240L Fluval Roma tank dimension.

- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 893.
- Total number of tanks in DB has been increased to 88.
- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 305.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.

If you have any freshwater species that are missing in AqAdvisor DB, please let me know!!! If you disagree with any of the results produced by AqAdvisor, please let me know that too.

If you want to check out the details of the most recent saltwater release (build 2010 05 07), please check out the following thread.


----------



## cholile

This is great. Thanks.

I have one question:

At first I did not see any way to adjust for the size of the fish and so I just entered the fish I would be stocking. The system suggested my tank was way overstocked. This perplexed me because I knew that, at most, I was slightly overstocked.

Then I saw the option to click on "juvenile" and enter the size of the fish. When I did that the system said my tank was more than appropriate.

This is what I expected, but what was confusing to me was the fact that the tank includes occies that I deemed 2" juvies (even though 2" is about their max) and only the calvus changed size. So maybe the calvus going from 6" to 2" in the model changed it that radically?

That is a long winded way of asking whether the system views a juvenile fish as taking up less space than an adult fish even if you enter a size of, say, 2" in the juvenile section (that's the only place you can enter the size of the fish) when the adult/max size is the same 2"? That seems to be the case.


----------



## yhbae

When you are in the juvy mode, the adult size goes out of the window. It will use whatever size you specify in the juvy size field. So if an adult occy is 2 inches and your "juvy" is also 2 inches, it will not change your bioload, but in case of calvus, it will change significantly since you have reduced it from 6 to 2 inches.

I hope I understood your question correctly.


----------



## Newbreed

You rock dude. There are just so many fish to chose from you should try to build some cookie cutters for people.


----------



## yhbae

Newbreed said:


> You rock dude. There are just so many fish to chose from you should try to build some cookie cutters for people.


I sort of started doing that then I got carried away adding new species... lol. 

Perhaps some day, I can work on that too.. In fact it is on my wishlist.


----------



## Newbreed

Either that or make a few tab's just for certain things like African cichlids or SA or CA cichlids.


----------



## cholile

yhbae said:


> When you are in the juvy mode, the adult size goes out of the window. It will use whatever size you specify in the juvy size field. So if an adult occy is 2 inches and your "juvy" is also 2 inches, it will not change your bioload, but in case of calvus, it will change significantly since you have reduced it from 6 to 2 inches.
> 
> I hope I understood your question correctly.


You did understand my question (which I know was asked in a terribly convoluted way). However, I thought the system actually does act as if a 2" juvie is somehow far smaller than a 2" adult. I'm playing around with it a little now and it looks like you're right.


----------



## yhbae

Newbreed said:


> Either that or make a few tab's just for certain things like African cichlids or SA or CA cichlids.


Yeah it could be done that way too.


----------



## yhbae

cholile said:


> yhbae said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you are in the juvy mode, the adult size goes out of the window. It will use whatever size you specify in the juvy size field. So if an adult occy is 2 inches and your "juvy" is also 2 inches, it will not change your bioload, but in case of calvus, it will change significantly since you have reduced it from 6 to 2 inches.
> 
> I hope I understood your question correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> You did understand my question (which I know was asked in a terribly convoluted way). However, I thought the system actually does act as if a 2" juvie is somehow far smaller than a 2" adult. I'm playing around with it a little now and it looks like you're right.
Click to expand...

Yeah its working as intended. :wink:


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2010 05 23 build:

- Added Asher/Bumblebee/Tucano Cory (Corydoras tukano C064).
- Male Swordtales have been marked somewhat more aggressive than the female Swordtales.
- The warning "potentially reaching up to" now respects the unit selected (inch vs cm).
- Spell error for "False Rosy Tetra" has been corrected.
- Removed the warning that German Blue Ram and Bolivian Ram would interbreed.
- Dwarf Platy length has been updated to 1.5 inches. Bioload has also increased significantly due to their shape (fatter than the normal platy)
- Grammar error fixed for the warning - "male betta may attack a male guppy by mistake thinking she is another male betta".
- Temperature requirement for Corydoras metae has been updated to 22-26.

- Added Jad SP-series filters.
- Added Hagen Elite Hush series filters.

- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 896.
- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 312.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.

If you have any freshwater species that are missing in AqAdvisor DB, please let me know!!! If you disagree with any of the results produced by AqAdvisor, please let me know that too.

Requester for AquaFX filters: Even their own website has no information on these filters. If you can find any info on them, please forward them to me.
Also, during the past few weeks, I am having some difficulty finding time to work on these projects. If some of your requests are not appearing immediately, my apology in advance. Thanks!


----------



## cholile

Maybe I just could not find it, but do you have the large Marineland sump filters listed as options?

Also, would there be a way to allow people to enter their own filter specs (for example, I am creating my own sump and trying to pick what pump to use).


----------



## yhbae

What are the model numbers for those filters from Marineland?

Also, I will be coding a separate option for sumps. You can't really specify one using the current GUI, unfortunately.


----------



## cholile

yhbae said:


> What are the model numbers for those filters from Marineland?


http://www.marineland.com/sites/Marinel ... 1&mid=3226

High-Capacity Acrylic Sump Filtration Systems Models 1 to 4 and C3.


----------



## yhbae

Thanks!


----------



## JordanRHughes

Clever. I like the concept. I am going to try it out later.

Cheers.

Jordan. 
:thumb:



DeadFishFloating said:


> Was linked to this on a local forum, and reckon it's awesome.
> 
> Intelligent Freshwater Aquarium Stocking Calculator
> 
> Have a play around with it and see what you think. I believe it would be an awesome addition to th Library section. If the owners of the site would allow it. To quote from the other forum;
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually surprisingly good - considers the full size of species and warns of problems - which is important. Considers the geometry of tank to ensure turning room, considers volume of tank in terms of number of species, and filtration/waste removal and gives recomendations. Warns of compatability issues.
> 
> I would like to see a permanant link to this site for "how many fish/ what can I keep type questions.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what the site came up with for my 3'x18"x18", 50 gallon tank with two Eheim Pro 2222 filters.
> Stock list:
> 1 Pair Laetacara curviceps
> 5 Dicrossus maculatus
> 9 Marbled hatchetfish
> 9 Dwarf pencilfish
> 8 otocinclus
> 
> _*Note: Marbled Hatchet may jump - lids are recommened.
> Warning: When Dwarf Flag Cichlid starts to breed, they may become too aggressive to co-exist with Marbled Hatchet.
> Warning: When Checkerboard Cichild starts to breed, they may become too aggressive to co-exist with Marbled Hatchet.
> Warning: When Dwarf Flag Cichlid starts to breed, they may become too aggressive to co-exist with Dwarf Pencilfish.
> Warning: When Checkerboard Cichild starts to breed, they may become too aggressive to co-exist with Dwarf Pencilfish.*
> 
> Recommended temperature range: 75.2 - 78.8 F.
> Recommended pH range: 5.8 - 7.
> Recommended hardness range: 5 - 12 dH.
> 
> Your aquarium filtration capacity is satisfactory.
> 
> Your aquarium filtration capacity for above selected species is 106%.
> Recommended water change schedule: 29% per week.
> Your aquarium stocking level is 85%._
Click to expand...


----------



## English Lad

I found this very useful, thanks :thumb:

Paul


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2010 06 20 build:

- Added Comet Goldfish.
- Added Green Phantom Pleco L200 (Hemiancistrus subviridi).
- Added Mango Pleco (Baryancistrus sp. L047).
- Jump warning has been added to Giant Danio.
- Bold faced the phrase "do your own research" near the bottom of the page.
- Green Sunfish aggression has been increased slightly. Now it will show warning if mixed with small peaceful species as food.
- Black Kuhli is no longer marked as common shoaler with the common Kuhli species.

- Added Aqua FX series filters.
- Added Laguna Pressure-Flo 700 filter.
- Added JBJ Reaction 4-Stage canister filter.
- Added JBL CristalProfi e-series filters.
- Added 318 Zoo Med Turtle Filter.

- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 899.
- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 324.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.

If you have any freshwater species that are missing in AqAdvisor DB, please let me know!!! If you disagree with any of the results produced by AqAdvisor, please let me know that too.

I've been seriously lacking time to work on this project so my apology if I did not add all requested items to the application. Please remind me again if I have missed anything. Thanks!


----------



## jzdanows

very cool, thanks


----------



## yhbae

jzdanows said:


> very cool, thanks


You're welcome.


----------



## davdev

any thoughts off adding more natives?

I see there are some sunfish listed, and bullheads, but nothing for madtoms, darters, shinners, bass, etc.

This is an area I have become more interested in, but stocking suggestions are tough to come by


----------



## yhbae

davdev said:


> any thoughts off adding more natives?
> 
> I see there are some sunfish listed, and bullheads, but nothing for madtoms, darters, shinners, bass, etc.
> 
> This is an area I have become more interested in, but stocking suggestions are tough to come by


Could you be a bit more specific on the exact species? There seems to be a lot of species to cover from the group you have mentioned here.

Thanks.


----------



## davdev

Many of the fish I would like to see can be found here:
http://zimmermansfish.com/Price.html
http://www.btdarters.com/pages/pricelist.html#others
and
http://www.aquaculturestore.com/fwverts.html

Basically, I am interested in Pickerel, Rainbow Darter, Golden Shiner, Tadpole Madtom, Pygmy Sunfish, Chubsucker, etc. (obviously not all for the same tank)

Oh, and I also went back through, and was able to find large and small mouth bass.


----------



## yhbae

Saved them into the wishlist. Thanks.


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2010 09 13 build:

- Added Monster Wolf Fish (Hoplias aimara).
- Added Otto PF450G filter.
- Added Apistogramma macmasteri.
- Added some additional comments to Crayfish that they are good escape artists too.
- Added Jebo 828/829/835 filters.
- Added Sunburst Platy as an alias to Platy.
- Added Eheim 2226 filter.
- Upper temperarature range for Dwarf Petricola has been increased to 25C.
- pH range for Rasbora borapetensis has been updated to 5.5 - 7.5.
- Added Robertsons Cichlid (Amphilophus robertsoni).
- Added Turquoise Cichlid as an alias to Robertsons Cichlid.
- Added False Firemouth as an alias to Robertsons Cichlid.
- Added Blue Sifter as an alias to Robertsons Cichlid.
- Added Aqueon ProFlex series filters.
- Scientific name for Celestial Pearl Danio has been changed to Danio margaritatus.
- Added Blue Botia (Yasuhikotakia modesta).
- Added Twinbar Platy as an alias to Platy.
- Added Highfin Platy as an alias to Platy.
- Added White Cheeked Goby (Rhinogobius wui).
- Added Aristochromis christyi.
- Added Buccochromis rhoadesii.
- Added Buccochromis lepturus.
- Added Champsochromis caeruleus.
- Added Fossorochromis rostratus.
- Added Lichnochromis acuticeps.
- Added Geophagus altifrons.

- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 917.
- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 333.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.

If you have any freshwater species that are missing in AqAdvisor DB, please let me know!!! If you disagree with any of the results produced by AqAdvisor, please let me know that too.


----------



## cholile

cholile said:


> yhbae said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are the model numbers for those filters from Marineland?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.marineland.com/sites/Marinel ... 1&mid=3226
> 
> High-Capacity Acrylic Sump Filtration Systems Models 1 to 4 and C3.
Click to expand...

were you able to add these sumps? I can't find them on the website. Thanks again.


----------



## yhbae

Doh, I missed that post. I'll look into it again. Thanks.


----------



## bostonjon

I'm sure there is a way...just haven't seen it yet....can you save your info...so next time on the site you can call it up again???


----------



## czar_wilson

Just found this. It def gives better guidelines than any of the rumors most LFS give you. Great tool to play around with.


----------



## BelieveInBlue

nice! I am so bookmarking that site


----------



## 69183

Awesome site... lol... My filtration is at 388% of what is needed for my stocking and apparently I'm understocked (83%).

http://www.aqadvisor.com/AqAdvisor....AqSpeciesWindowSize=short&AqSearchMode=simple


----------

